# An die Holzfaß-Liebhaber



## sanddorn (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Holzfaß-Liebhaber,

ich werde in den nächsten Tagen (nun endlich) mein Sumpfbeet einrichten. Muß ich auch bei einem Holzfaß den Boden (Durchmesser: ca 40 cm) von unten mit einer Styrophorplatte versehen, damit mir nicht im Winter, bei Frost der Boden wegsprengt?

Liebe Grüße 
Petra


----------



## sanddorn (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: An die Holzfaß-Liebhaber*

... oder wie überwintert Ihr Eure Holz-Minis?
Bei einigen hab ich ja schon gelesen, dass sie die Fässer einfach stehen lassen u. nichts weiter machen. Habt Ihr denn dann den Boden vorher (also vorm Bepflanzen usw.) irgendwie "präpariert"?


----------



## libsy (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: An die Holzfaß-Liebhaber*

Ich denke mal, dass der Frost dem Boden nichts tut. Eis kann nach außen drücken und das Fass könnte wie platzen. Ich habe mal gehört, ein dicker Holzstab soll da helfen, dass es nicht passiert.


----------



## sanddorn (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: An die Holzfaß-Liebhaber*

...gut.., dann spar ich mir das mit dem Styro.
Juch-hu, bleibt mir das geschnipsel erspart! Mal sehen wie es nächstes Frühjahr aussieht...


----------



## burki (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: An die Holzfaß-Liebhaber*

hallo

wollte mir auch ein weinfaß holen, soll 100% dicht sein, lt. Hersteller.
kann man das wirklich im winter mit wasser so stehen lassen?
kann mir vorstellen das das eis die wände, auch mit ringen, auseinander drückt.


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: An die Holzfaß-Liebhaber*

ich lass es draussen stehen, aber ich lass ca 2/3 des Wasser aus und schneide die Stengel der Pflanzen so ab, dass sie noch rausschauen.


----------

